# vinyl roof dye



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried dyeing a vinyl roof? I've got a white one and considering changing the cars colour scheme so thinking about dyeing the roof. It's white at the mo,and I'd like to go to beige or tan. Any advice or products?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

use vinyl paint, go to the paint store and ask for it. it does tend to scratch easily, so be careful once its on


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

local parts stores carry that vinal paint (autozone)


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

get teh good stuff, go to the paint store and let them mix you up a color, its easy to use


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Listen to 64.....you need to spray it out of a gun......I've used the spray can dye too, and that works the same there just aren't as many color choices......Don't worry about dying a top. If it is prepped properly, it looks very natural and is as durable as the factory top....

If the top is in good condition, I will always opt to dye it over replace it......
These two tops are dyed......The tan one was green, and the burgundy one was white......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah the spray can shit works good and 2 cans should do most tops, just make sure to scuff it up and was it with a dish sope so it will adhere really well, it will look like a new top, and it wont scratch if you prep it right


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah stay away from a can,have them mix it


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

trick or treat on here painted a bigbody top lime green,use SEM for the dye,I dont have much faith in it but its seems to work  i guess prep is important,and spray it down with adhesion promoter first just incase


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 21 2005, 07:30 AM~4044461
> *trick or treat on here painted a bigbody top lime green,use SEM for the dye,I dont have much faith in it but its seems to work  i guess prep is important,and spray it down with adhesion promoter first just incase
> *


No adhesion promoter.....it is a dye, not a paint....so if you do it right it will adhere just fine....


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 21 2005, 07:30 AM~4044461
> *trick or treat on here painted a bigbody top lime green,use SEM for the dye,I dont have much faith in it but its seems to work  i guess prep is important,and spray it down with adhesion promoter first just incase
> *



I've used SEM, and was happy with it........though I'm sure you can get better custom mixed dyes


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Yup and SEM has the vinyl prep for pre-dyeing also that makes the vinyl soak the dye up better . 2-3 thin "tack" coats then your full coats is best if I remember right with vinyl .


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

SEM an international company?
time to get busy with the google...

thinking about redoing this..










in coffee brown with a beige top.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

how long will it last? what did you guys do and use to prep the roof? also after you dyed it over time can you still use amor-all or any vinyl top protectant over the dye? i need to dye my top to match my paint and i wanna do it right.


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

also,what does SEM stand for? cos I've got some WEIRD results from searchnig for just that!


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

sorted,just gotta find a uk supplier


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Oct 24 2005, 05:07 AM~4059840
> *how long will it last? what did you guys do and use to prep the roof? also after you dyed it over time can you still use amor-all or any vinyl top protectant over the dye? i need to dye my top to match my paint and i wanna do it right.
> *


to prep it just clean it REAL good with precleaner.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 24 2005, 09:17 AM~4060230
> *to prep it just clean it REAL good with precleaner.
> *


any suggestions on a good pre cleaner?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

just wash the shit out that top with dish soap, use a rough sponge, that will make it stick good we did that on all the int peices on a caprice dash and all and car looks brand new on the inside


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

check it


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Oct 24 2005, 11:28 AM~4061127
> *any suggestions on a good pre cleaner?
> *


use a water based pre cleaner,you should also wash it down with detergent first


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

vinylpro.com. Call them up they will tell you everything you need and even send instructions. Need to shoot it out of a gun but very fucking easy to apply and works great. I did this one from green to pink. I bought 2 colors and custom mixed it myself.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey that pink turned out pretty good.......I'm going to book mark "vinylpro.com" and give them a try next time :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Prep is key!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

both tops look damn good guys!!, how durable is the dye? can you still put amor-all or whatever vinyl top protectant over the dye?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Oct 25 2005, 06:48 AM~4066081
> *both tops look damn good guys!!, how durable is the dye? can you still put amor-all or whatever vinyl top protectant over the dye?
> *



As long as it is applied corrected its durable and yes you can shine it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Oct 25 2005, 04:48 AM~4066081
> *both tops look damn good guys!!, how durable is the dye? can you still put amor-all or whatever vinyl top protectant over the dye?
> *


I personally think it looks better with the natural matte finish.....but thats just me... :dunno:


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

SEM Vinyl Dye > http://shop.store.yahoo.com/yourautotrim-store/semdye.html
Sand free , then SEM soap , then Vinyl Prep .. 
Pick your color - do not touch the top until it's completely done . Dont touch it while doing 3 steps above either .


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I wounder how good eather method would work on leather?
I would love some black leather........but damn them upholstery boyz know how to charge =( lol

So I was woundering if vinyl dye could stand up to poeple sitting and rubbing on it............as a temp fix, till the real stuff


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Oct 27 2005, 04:56 PM~4083580
> *I wounder how good eather method would work on leather?
> I would love some black leather........but damn them upholstery boyz know how to charge =(  lol
> 
> ...


leather has to be dyed with a water based material. The leather has to breathe. It depends on how drastic of a change you want to make. The less you put on the better it will hold up. It will look pretty good for a while but i would cover the seats at least while you're in it if you are going to be using it a lot.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Ya, I guess it just isnt' practical.......

I have an eye on this clean ass towncar.......it's slick black, but with an ugly red interior


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Oct 28 2005, 10:14 PM~4091363
> *Ya, I guess it just isnt' practical.......
> 
> I have an eye on this clean ass towncar.......it's slick black, but with an ugly red interior
> *


best bet is to find some interior at the junkyard or save up the cash for some new shit


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i did this top wit the SEM brand one... it worked really damn good... and its held up since then... and i was told just to armor-all it once... to seal it on... when its fresh once it dries armor all it...


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 29 2005, 05:23 PM~4095996
> *i did this top wit the SEM brand one... it worked really damn good... and its held up since then... and i was told just to armor-all it once... to seal it on... when its fresh once it dries armor all it...
> *


 thanx for all the info guys, its gettin cold here so i guess i'll have to do it next spring, but deffinatly gonna try it out


----------

